# + Rep for Dr. Chronic



## smotpoker (Dec 10, 2007)

I got my order today after only 5 days of waiting (with a 7-28 day waiting period advertised). I was very impressed with the packaging done by Dr. Chronic and will be making all of my future purchases from there.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 11, 2007)

nice....


----------



## jash (Dec 11, 2007)

grats on getting your seeds


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2007)

*Congrats on getting your beans. :aok: *


----------



## spLIFTED (Dec 12, 2007)

hope to see you in the Journals! I just placed my order for beans.


----------

